# Favorite call maker and call type?



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I was just wondering who everyone's favorite call maker is. I personnally like to get one of a kind calls that not only sound great, but look great too. For these reasons, I tend to lean towards the smaller custom call makers, not the mass producing companies (Not saying anything bad about them, they just make all there calls relatively the same looking to keep costs down). My personnal favorite call maker is Daryl Slaton of Tennesee. 

Anyways, whos your favorite call maker?

Whats your favorite call? (Mines a zebrawood pot call with a copper over glass surface. It produces a great raspy sound that nothing else can.)

I ask because i'm looking to try a completely different pot call type, like crystal over glass, or aluminum over slate, etc. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Whats your favorite call? (Mines a zebrawood pot call with a copper over glass surface. It produces a great raspy sound that nothing else can.)


Is yours a Slayton? I've got a Slayton copper pot over zebrawood, sounds great. I've got a great box call that I purchased last year from someone who use to be on this site. Forgot his screen name? Just remembered (Shallow Rio) Anyway its a great call. I use A-Way calls about 70% of the time while hunting, then I have the custom made box call and a slate call from Bully's that sounds great as well.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

box call hands down


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

I have a few Greg Abbas calls.....Box calls and some slate,glass, and aluminum and like them all for different situations.....some times when they hang up I will try the slates and such and sometimes it get them coming....Mack


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Gobblerman said:


> Whats your favorite call? (Mines a zebrawood pot call with a copper over glass surface. It produces a great raspy sound that nothing else can.)
> 
> 
> Is yours a Slayton? I've got a Slayton copper pot over zebrawood, sounds great. I've got a great box call that I purchased last year from someone who use to be on this site. Forgot his screen name? Just remembered (Shallow Rio) Anyway its a great call. I use A-Way calls about 70% of the time while hunting, then I have the custom made box call and a slate call from Bully's that sounds great as well.


 
yup, my copper is a slaton.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I have bought tons of calls over the 25+ years since my addiction to turkeys hunting started. Alot of them have been thrown into a box in the closet. Sounded good in the store and rotten in the woods.

The first call I purchased was a Roger Latham True tone box call. It is still my go to call every time. I just wish I had kept track of the number of birds it has brougnt to the gun over all those years.

I met Jim Clay from Virginia at the old Okemos turkey festival back in the early 80's. Jim is the owner of Perfection Turkey calls. His diaphrams were the first ones I could get to sound like a turkey and not an elk scream. I bought a hand full of his calls in Virgina years ago while passing thru his home town because they were impossible to get around here. I opened the last one last year.

I was happy to see an Ad in a magazine a month ago that they are now available again. 

I have found a couple calls in the last few years that will stay in my asrsenal. One is a diaphram made by Benson calls in New York and the other is one of the Primos Freaks.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

If not a reed then it would be my "Quaker Boy Grand Ol' Master"...love that call.

Mitch


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

Multibeard you made my DAY! I too believe Jim Clay's calls are the best! The Double "D" has been my favorite and I have kilt many birds with it. I am relieved to know you can buy them again!


----------



## Doppler (Dec 6, 2004)

Woodhaven....all of them. You can't go wrong with Mike's product.


----------



## JAG (Aug 19, 2005)

Primo's True Double diaphram and I make my own box calls.


----------



## 410001661 (Dec 22, 2007)

I do not have a favorite call maker really - because they all made some dogs every now and again. I do like Quaker Boy, and I have a nice slate call from a custom local call maker - http://www.gobblestalkercalls.com/

John


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

There's this fellow I know of who has his own turkey call business,... 

www.heirloomturkeycalls.com

His name is Brian Warner,... Let him know that I've sent you,... he'll do you right. He has some VERY nice handmade calls!


----------



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

I lean toward any thing that isn't going to get creamed by rain or moisture. 

I keep my push button box call in a ziploc bag, My first time Turkey hunting it rained. Didn't pay attention to were my call was. soaked and ruined.

So I need to idiot proof myself, my buying moisture resistant calls. I love diaphram calls. I use them bow hunting for deer, when moving over dry leaves and such I give a couple of clucks. Hoping that a nearby deer will think I am a turkey. Most people think that of me, so it cant be that unrealistic :lol::lol:


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

I've done pretty well with my Woodhavens. Slate and Aluminum. I believe that they are both the Cherry models. I've also had them come right in to a plain old cheap A-Way box. Nothin' fancy.


----------



## redpep (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm looking to purchase a box call from marlin watkins. Plan on using it this year in the spring hunt


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

JAG said:


> Primo's True Double diaphram and I make my own box calls.


i too like the True double diaphram...i seem to get a much better reaction from the birds when i use a diaphram over anything else...also


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

JAG said:


> Primo's True Double diaphram and I make my own box calls.


i too like the True double (or deadly double) diaphram...i seem to get a much better reaction from the birds when i use a diaphram over anything else...also the triple reed (i forget the name) is a nice raspy boss hen sound


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Cant think of who makes it, got it from Waly World...3 pack of diaphragm calls, white with a hard plastic shell on the call??? Had lots of success and love the way they sound....


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Primos fan myself. Especially the Sonic Dome series they came out with. 

That and my Power Crystal....Love that thing.


----------

